# copyrights



## LadyFlynt (Dec 20, 2004)

okay, thought that one of you might be able to clear this matter up for me...

I'm familiar with copyrights in printed and published works (I collect books), but I am working on learning how to put up webpages and will be putting one up for our family. DH will have a page as a ministry and for his writings.

1) are there any rules for using copyrighted material (ie NKJ, etc) within his writings on the web?
2) are most of the old reformers' writings (Jonathan Edwards, Spurgeon) public domain (I would think due to the age they would be, but just in case, can he post a sermon here and there?)

TY!


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 21, 2004)

Anything Published before 1923 is public domain. If it is anything over that year... you will have to do a search online to find out if the copyright is still in effect.

Spurgeon, Calvin and Edwards are all public domain 

[Edited on 12-22-2004 by Jonathan]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

